# Chat thread 2.22



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Good morning, even though it's a very chilly one (I think 3*) and very very windy. I thought with today's unique date, it would be a good time to start a new thread and put the old chat to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm up for a chat! Hey, all!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Brrrrr "ggggoooddddd mmmmmmorning" said through chattering teeth. I just checked the windchill (what it really feels like outside) and it's -19. I was out working in the yard in a tee-shirt yesterday.

How are ya doing?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

You can tell how cold it is out by Piper. Piper is my very fat female Chihuahua. If it's cold, she goes about six feet from the door and stops. You have to carry her outside. I swear she weighs a ton.

I was nice and just turned on a space heater for her.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm up for a chat! Hey, all!!


*waves*


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Brrrrr "ggggoooddddd mmmmmmorning" said through chattering teeth. I just checked the windchill (what it really feels like outside) and it's -19. I was out working in the yard in a tee-shirt yesterday.
> 
> How are ya doing?


That is NOT good tortoise weather. That is my simplistic view of the daily weather. Whether or not it is good tortoise weather. I get really grumpy on days that are not good tortoise weather, and I walk around smiling and happy on days that are good tortoise weather. It was low to mid 80s here all last week. Now we've dropped into the 60s for 3 days, and then back up to high 70s and low 80s again. I brought my Chersina out of hibernation during the weeks of warmer weather, and he's been eating like a little piggy. I'm sure glad I have that heat lamp installed in his night house to use over him for the next three days of cold and overcast weather.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2022)

***Yvonne waves back towards Jacqui***

Hey, kiddo! How the heck are you? All good here, with the exception that I can't seem to get my energy back after my accident a WHOLE YEAR AGO!!!!! How long is it supposed to take, for cryin' out loud? There's so much to do, and I just can't force myself to do it. 

We've had some pretty nice weather here. The box turtles are waking up. I've been able to let all the tortoises out of their sheds during the days because the sun is shining. ANd the SA leopards have finally learned to go back into the shed on their own. . . I don't have to hunt them down in the evening anymore. Yea!

So good to see you're getting your 'new' house all fixed up and now have running water! I can't imagine the work you're having to put into getting it all tortoise friendly. But it's great that Jeff is now local!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Tom said:


> That is NOT good tortoise weather. That is my simplistic view of the daily weather. Whether or not it is good tortoise weather. I get really grumpy on days that are not good tortoise weather, and I walk around smiling and happy on days that are good tortoise weather. It was low to mid 80s here all last week. Now we've dropped into the 60s for 3 days, and then back up to high 70s and low 80s again. I brought my Chersina out of hibernation during the weeks of warmer weather, and he's been eating like a little piggy. I'm sure glad I have that heat lamp installed in his night house to use over him for the next three days of cold and overcast weather.


I don't really mind a bit of winter and this one has actually pretty mild. Your 80s is starting to get too close to my uncomfortable zone of upper 90s.  On the cold days, I think about my heating bills, windy ones my allergies, cold nights I worry most about Jeff's truck jelling up. The grey days really make me depressed. Nice days it's how much yard work I have to do. Lol see, just never happy.

I really miss not being able to just sit outside and enjoy nature. Be it watching a box turtle stalking a worm. The big guys doing their sheep grazing. A water turtle trying to do a sneak peek at me. The butterflies dancing on the breeze. I just keep reminding myself and the tortoises that it's coming.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne waves back towards Jacqui***
> 
> Hey, kiddo! How the heck are you? All good here, with the exception that I can't seem to get my energy back after my accident a WHOLE YEAR AGO!!!!! How long is it supposed to take, for cryin' out loud? There's so much to do, and I just can't force myself to do it.
> 
> ...


It takes what it takes. No need to rush it. Sit back and enjoy. Part of that is just getting old, atleast that is what Jeff and I keep telling ourselves. Lol

We have a nice day or two and then several days of winter blast. Thank goodness, no repeats of last year's cold. *knocks on wooden head*

Glad the leopards have decided to be kind and more self reliant about going in at night.

About the water...ummm that's a story for another post.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 22, 2022)

Not knowing where a “Land Far Away” is located…I’m guessing far away from here.

I did spy some Southerners going North this morning.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> Not knowing where a “Land Far Away” is located…I’m guessing far away from here.
> 
> I did spy some Southerners going North this morning.
> 
> View attachment 340849


Psssstt come closer. No even closer then that. Put your ear up right to the glass. *looks around to make sure nobody else is near and whispers, "Nebraska".


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 22, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Psssstt come closer. No even closer then that. Put your ear up right to the glass. *looks around to make sure nobody else is near and whispers, "Nebraska".



aaaaaagh. Fo some reason i had you pegged to a different far far away

Like down here near the tip


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> I don't really mind a bit of winter and this one has actually pretty mild. Your 80s is starting to get too close to my uncomfortable zone of upper 90s.  On the cold days, I think about my heating bills, windy ones my allergies, cold nights I worry most about Jeff's truck jelling up. The grey days really make me depressed. Nice days it's how much yard work I have to do. Lol see, just never happy.
> 
> I really miss not being able to just sit outside and enjoy nature. Be it watching a box turtle stalking a worm. The big guys doing their sheep grazing. A water turtle trying to do a sneak peek at me. The butterflies dancing on the breeze. I just keep reminding myself and the tortoises that it's coming.


I can relate to all of that. The area where I live has the most days where I didn't wish the weather was different in a given year. Maybe that's why I stay here... So much of every year is comfortably between 65 and 85 here, and almost always sunny. Its the days in the 50s in winter, or 100s in summer that make me complain the most. Luckily, we don't have too many days of either extreme. I too love to sit and watch my giants climb their hills and graze all day. Life is better with Chelonians in it.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 22, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> aaaaaagh. Fo some reason i had you pegged to a different far far away
> 
> Like down here near the tip
> View attachment 340850


Nope, not quite that far away lol. I use to have it saying, "in the middle of the cornfield".


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

It's a tad nippy outside (-1), so I am trying to hide in here rather then not going out and doing chores.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> It's a tad nippy outside (-1), so I am trying to hide in here rather then not going out and doing chores.


I’d jump for joy for -1. Where I live, right now it’s -26 Fahrenheit and -42 with the windchill.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> It's a tad nippy outside (-1), so I am trying to hide in here rather then not going out and doing chores.


Hell, -19 and -1 is hell cold. Good idea to stay in!


Krista S said:


> I’d jump for joy for -1. Where I live, right now it’s -26 Fahrenheit and -42 with the windchill.


Hell, -42, is even colder!
I'm in the land of the hingebacks. I'm by the East coast of South Africa, so it's nice and warm. Now it's around 27C, or 80F, and extremely humid! Makes sense why torts love to stay in such circumstances


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Krista S said:


> I’d jump for joy for -1. Where I live, right now it’s -26 Fahrenheit and -42 with the windchill.


See I know others have it worst, but still gotta complain. For me, I couldn't take the colder weather. I wimped out years back, when our semi jellied up. Couldn't two days off my life. I think in the past, I may have gotten a tad bit of frost bite on my fingers, because they get cold so quickly.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Hell, -19 and -1 is hell cold. Good idea to stay in!
> 
> Hell, -42, is even colder!
> I'm in the land of the hingebacks. I'm by the East coast of South Africa, so it's nice and warm. Now it's around 27C, or 80F, and extremely humid! Makes sense why torts love to stay in such circumstances
> View attachment 340869


 I just wanna see hingebacks in the wild. Are they common in your area?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Krista S said:


> I’d jump for joy for -1. Where I live, right now it’s -26 Fahrenheit and -42 with the windchill.


Refresh my old mind, where are you?


----------



## Krista S (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> See I know others have it worst, but still gotta complain. For me, I couldn't take the colder weather. I wimped out years back, when our semi jellied up. Couldn't two days off my life. I think in the past, I may have gotten a tad bit of frost bite on my fingers, because they get cold so quickly.


I can’t stand the cold weather either. I’m so grateful I am able to work from home and don’t have to go out on days like today. This winter, these temps have become far too common. It is also not normal to have temps this cold in late February either.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Refresh my old mind, where are you?


Regina, Saskatchewan


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Krista S said:


> I can’t stand the cold weather either. I’m so grateful I am able to work from home and don’t have to go out on days like today. This winter, these temps have become far too common. It is also not normal to have temps this cold in late February either.


I hear ya! So happy you can work from home. What do you do, if I can ask. For years, I did an hour and half drive each way to my job. Finally, I realized I was losing so much of my life and quit.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Krista S said:


> Regina, Saskatchewan


Ok. Never made it up there, but maybe some day. What is it like in your area?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 23, 2022)

The cold is coming back here soon to Maryland, but today it’s going to be close to 70F (21C). A bit too balmy really. Last night I could hear “Spring Peepers” starting to sing & earlier in the day some high flying Canada geese heading north. Although overcast, some early Crocus.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Ok. Never made it up there, but maybe some day. What is it like in your area?





Jacqui said:


> I hear ya! So happy you can work from home. What do you do, if I can ask. For years, I did an hour and half drive each way to my job. Finally, I realized I was losing so much of my life and quit.


You’re not missing out on anything




It has been a frozen tundra for several months. I work for the provincial government. I’ve always worked downtown in the office, but when Covid hit, we were all sent home. I was one of the lucky ones who was able to make working from home a more permanent thing…for now, anyways. I just started a new position within the company in November which has taken me away from the forum in the last while. Lots of training and learning and by the end of the day, my brain is toast. That’s why I haven’t been on as much lately. I’m trying to change that now though.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 23, 2022)

Ummm…don’t know where the giant laughing emoji came from!?! What the heck lol


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 23, 2022)

not as cold as some places....we are 12 degrees this am....


----------



## TheLastGreen (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> I just wanna see hingebacks in the wild. Are they common in your area?


Well, here where I am, it's heavily built on, but there are areas close by which look like this


I'm dead certain that there are hingebacks in there, but I'm also sure that there are snakes, and perhaps people. @norma.b lives a bit up north from where I'm on vaction now, and she sees loads of them


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> The cold is coming back here soon to Maryland, but today it’s going to be close to 70F (21C). A bit too balmy really. Last night I could hear “Spring Peepers” starting to sing & earlier in the day some high flying Canada geese heading north. Although overcast, some early Crocus.
> 
> View attachment 340871


I love crocuses. Hearing those frogs would be nice.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2022)

Good morning to all you Chatty Kathy's and Ken's! We had a bit of rain overnight, which means it wasn't too awfully cold. But still, I've made a fire in the woodstove. I messed up and didn't bring up more wood prior to the rain, so what's out there is wet. But once I get the fire going, the wet wood catches.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Krista S said:


> You’re not missing out on anything
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a frozen tundra for several months. I work for the provincial government. I’ve always worked downtown in the office, but when Covid hit, we were all sent home. I was one of the lucky ones who was able to make working from home a more permanent thing…for now, anyways. I just started a new position within the company in November which has taken me away from the forum in the last while. Lots of training and learning and by the end of the day, my brain is toast. That’s why I haven’t been on as much lately. I’m trying to change that now though.


 Glad things seem to be getting under control. Are you liking it?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Krista S said:


> Ummm…don’t know where the giant laughing emoji came from!?! What the heck lol


Magic!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> not as cold as some places....we are 12 degrees this am....


Morning Ms Maggie!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Well, here where I am, it's heavily built on, but there are areas close by which look like this
> View attachment 340870
> 
> I'm dead certain that there are hingebacks in there, but I'm also sure that there are snakes, and perhaps people. @norma.b lives a bit up north from where I'm on vaction now, and she sees loads of them


I like snakes.... when they are behind glass. Lol


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning to all you Chatty Kathy's and Ken's! We had a bit of rain overnight, which means it wasn't too awfully cold. But still, I've made a fire in the woodstove. I messed up and didn't bring up more wood prior to the rain, so what's out there is wet. But once I get the fire going, the wet wood catches.


Yvonne good morning! Glad you are warming your toes by a crackling fire. Plans for the day?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 23, 2022)

Spring is in the air here at the Beach.

We've had an average winter temperature wise but not enough snow to even get a good picture of Walker out in it. I was outside a couple days ago well after dark and heard something. I couldn't make out what it was until it got closer. It was a big flock of geese heading north.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne good morning! Glad you are warming your toes by a crackling fire. Plans for the day?


No plans other than sitting in my recliner and working jig saw puzzles on my Kindle. I don't like it when it's cold outside. . . however, it looks like the sun is shining, so it may not be as cold as I thought.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> No plans other than sitting in my recliner and working jig saw puzzles on my Kindle. I don't like it when it's cold outside. . . however, it looks like the sun is shining, so it may not be as cold as I thought.


Not reading any books? What is the puzzle of?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Spring is in the air here at the Beach.
> View attachment 340879
> We've had an average winter temperature wise but not enough snow to even get a good picture of Walker out in it. I was outside a couple days ago well after dark and heard something. I couldn't make out what it was until it got closer. It was a big flock of geese heading north.


Ohhh daffodils! Any of the wild turtles up?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Not reading any books? What is the puzzle of?


Many, many puzzles! Because the Kindle screen is so small, I can't see the pieces if I go for more than 225 pieces. So I usually finish a puzzle in a half hour or so. But, as it turned out, I sat down and worked with Turbo Tax on my tax returns. I should just get a rubber stamp made. It's the same every year right down to the rounded up penny.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 24, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Ohhh daffodils! Any of the wild turtles up?


Some of the water turtles are active on sunny days. Yesterday we hit 75F and today cloudy with rain showers coming later, high temperature around 40F.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning Len! Not so bad here today, but we do have snow dancing around.

How many water turtles do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2022)

Frost on the pumpkin this a.m. My first clue was waking up to the wind machines in the orange groves blasting away.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2022)

Oh those sneaky devils!

Being retired from AT&T, I have many perks available to me, one of which being free land line service. My email is through AT&T/Yahoo. 

Every day I see that the software has eliminated many spam emails before I even see them.

Starting last Monday I have been receiving spam emails to the tune of six or eight every time I open the email program. I wonder why they're not being caught and deleted.

Well, this morning I found out why. There was an ad from Yahoo letting me know they have a new spam filter and they'll give me a month free to try it out. After that it's X number of dollars a month. 

So I guess that's their way of telling me no more free spam filter.


----------



## Jan A (Feb 24, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh those sneaky devils!
> 
> Being retired from AT&T, I have many perks available to me, one of which being free land line service. My email is through AT&T/Yahoo.
> 
> ...


Subtle, very very subtle.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 24, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Morning Len! Not so bad here today, but we do have snow dancing around.
> 
> How many water turtles do you have?


There are 3 eastern painted turtles, 3 red bellied, and 4 red ear sliders out there. Never made it to 40 degrees today. One of red belly's (Sparky) and one red ear slider will be 19 years old this year.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> There are 3 eastern painted turtles, 3 red bellied, and 4 red ear sliders out there. Never made it to 40 degrees today. One of red belly's (Sparky) and one red ear slider will be 19 years old this year.


Wow, that's getting up there in age. Have they always lived outside?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2022)

Outside this morning (-2), it looks like somebody covered the world in large size glitter. Not the usual frost. This stuff looks like much bigger pieces. The entire yard was justa sparkling away. 

Anybody have plans for the day?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh those sneaky devils!
> 
> Being retired from AT&T, I have many perks available to me, one of which being free land line service. My email is through AT&T/Yahoo.
> 
> ...


They decided you had too much time on your hands and just wanna help out. Lol


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Frost on the pumpkin this a.m. My first clue was waking up to the wind machines in the orange groves blasting away.


Do they make a lot of noise? I thought you had nut trees across the road?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2022)

Tom said:


> I can relate to all of that. The area where I live has the most days where I didn't wish the weather was different in a given year. Maybe that's why I stay here... So much of every year is comfortably between 65 and 85 here, and almost always sunny. Its the days in the 50s in winter, or 100s in summer that make me complain the most. Luckily, we don't have too many days of either extreme. I too love to sit and watch my giants climb their hills and graze all day. Life is better with Chelonians in it.


So what current projects do you have in the works?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Do they make a lot of noise? I thought you had nut trees across the road?


Yes, an almond orchard across the street, but there are many orange groves east, north and west of me. The wind machines are like old time air plane motors with propellers. Yes, they make a LOT of noise!


----------



## Jan A (Feb 25, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, an almond orchard across the street, but there are many orange groves east, north and west of me. The wind machines are like old time air plane motors with propellers. Yes, they make a LOT of noise!
> 
> View attachment 340939


You would think they would have figured out how to make the machines quieter by now. This was an issue back in the 70's when they were experimenting with blades & tower sizes. I guess there are some things you can't fix. Does it drive you "nuts?" That was also a concern back then, too. And, of course, the impact on wildlife.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2022)

Jan A said:


> You would think they would have figured out how to make the machines quieter by now. This was an issue back in the 70's when they were experimenting with blades & tower sizes. I guess there are some things you can't fix. Does it drive you "nuts?" That was also a concern back then, too. And, of course, the impact on wildlife.


It does wake me up if I had gone to bed prior to them coming on, but I go back to sleep easy.


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> So what current projects do you have in the works?


Hmmm... How much time do you have?

My current biggest project is taking over ownership of the business that I have been working for since the mid 90s and running since 2013. The boss is ready to fully retire and hand it over to me. That is taking up a lot of time. Lots of permits and licensing to do along with the insurance and business stuff. Boring...

Animal-wise I recently got a couple of new bearded dragons and a false water cobra. All my other animals are doing great. I'm hatching a ton of platynota every year, and still trying to figure out the best formula to hatch more of the SA leopard eggs. Waiting for my radiata male to get large enough to do his job. Falconry season just ended, so my boys are getting some much needed rest, recuperation, and an abundance of food after another amazing season that has provided some great stories to tell . My female cribo is back with the breeder for breeding, and hoping to get a few more babies this year. My blue tongue skink got moved to a giant enclosure, and seems quite content with the new surroundings. My old dog is finally wrapping up his TV series and I'm still waiting to find out if he will be in the spin off, or not. I've now got three standard poodles and two new terrier pups for the business. Got my parrots in shape and flying around again for several jobs in a row for them. All is good with the animals.

My daughter started Krav Maga and Brazilian Ju Jitsu and is loving both. It has been life changing for her. She continues to get straight A's, and is developing into a dynamic human being. Wife is in nursing school.

Staying very busy. Having lots of fun. Generally enjoying life and trying to live it to the fullest.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2022)

@Tom - What series is your dog in? Are you associated at all with the movie "Dog"?


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tom - What series is your dog in? Are you associated at all with the movie "Dog"?


Seven is in "The Walking Dead".

"Dog" was done by my trainer for another company. Sore subject. My dogs did some bite work for one scene, and we had some background dogs for a little outdoor café scene.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 26, 2022)

It's been pretty warm here in GA lately. All of my turtles are eating again. I've been getting ready for a garden. Built a couple raised beds today.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2022)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's been pretty warm here in GA lately. All of my turtles are eating again. I've been getting ready for a garden. Built a couple raised beds today.
> View attachment 341004
> View attachment 341005


I should be headed your way soon. Looking forward to spending some time in a free state again.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 27, 2022)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's been pretty warm here in GA lately. All of my turtles are eating again. I've been getting ready for a garden. Built a couple raised beds today.
> View attachment 341004
> View attachment 341005


Did you build me one while you were at it? Pretty helper.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 2, 2022)

I turned their heat on Sunday to check that they are working properly. They are, so yesterday I took my adult female hermanns tortoise and today I took the desert tortoises back outside for spring and summer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 2, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Good morning, even though it's a very chilly one (I think 3*) and very very windy. I thought with today's unique date, it would be a good time to start a new thread and put the old chat to sleep.


Sorry Jacqui
Although it's in the 80s here, my house is far too small to fit the whole group into.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2022)

Wow what a difference a few days make. A couple of days back we were about 80 and today the ground is white with snow. In a few days. I see they are showing our night time temperature as a negative number. 

Glad I spent the last few days doing work outside. Even managed to get a tick attached to my elbow.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 7, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Wow what a difference a few days make. A couple of days back we were about 80 and today the ground is white with snow. In a few days. I see they are showing our night time temperature as a negative number.
> 
> Glad I spent the last few days doing work outside. Even managed to get a tick attached to my elbow.


I started putting my cactus out a week ago...It's been 30 degrees since then, hauled them back in, didn't get a tick, but did step in someone elses dog crap.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm pretty sure our cold weather is a thing of the past. As soon as I can get the leaves off the roof of the tortoise area next to the garage I'm going to be putting up a shelf with rustic type decorations on it. I'll post pictures. I got the idea from a TV commercial for Audible:




I sent away to Amazon for a couple cheap bird houses, some rustic-looking pots and watering can and a straw hat. I have my own plants to add to the mix. I need to figure out how to 'stick' the items to that shelf so the wind can't blow them off. ANy suggestions? I was thinking maybe window putty?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2022)

Sounds kinda crappy.....  I learned long ago not to rush putting out plants. The only one going out for brief sunlight visits is a mini rose I bought myself for Valentines day.


maggie3fan said:


> I started putting my cactus out a week ago...It's been 30 degrees since then, hauled them back in, didn't get a tick, but did step in someone elses dog crap.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2022)

Lunch with Jeff at my favorite Mexican place.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure our cold weather is a thing of the past. As soon as I can get the leaves off the roof of the tortoise area next to the garage I'm going to be putting up a shelf with rustic type decorations on it. I'll post pictures. I got the idea from a TV commercial for Audible:
> 
> View attachment 341420
> 
> ...


Could put rocks to weight some down, yet leave so you can move. Not sure on window putty.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

It's been snowing 🌨 all night. Haven't checked to see how much yet... going to wait a few hours for daylight. Sent Jeff off to work hours early, hoping he beats some of it.

What's your weather?


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 10, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> It's been snowing 🌨 all night. Haven't checked to see how much yet... going to wait a few hours for daylight. Sent Jeff off to work hours early, hoping he beats some of it.
> 
> What's your weather?


Nice and cool here. It's intresting how "graceful" fall is, you just one day realise it's getting cooler. Here it's 25C, yesterday it rained quite a bit and it was cold, you could feel it in your nose and knees. Is it at least getting warmer up North by you guys?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Nice and cool here. It's intresting how "graceful" fall is, you just one day realise it's getting cooler. Here it's 25C, yesterday it rained quite a bit and it was cold, you could feel it in your nose and knees. Is it at least getting warmer up North by you guys?


We are up and down last week was nice, one day up to 80. Then we went into cold. Right now it's 17 and a very fine light snow, with a couple of inches on the ground. Then we have a warm up, with Wednesday at about mid 70s. Something for everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> It's been snowing 🌨 all night. Haven't checked to see how much yet... going to wait a few hours for daylight. Sent Jeff off to work hours early, hoping he beats some of it.
> 
> What's your weather?


Bearuiful spring-like weather, slightly breezy.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Bearuiful spring-like weather, slightly breezy.


What are you going to do while enjoying your weather?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Nice and cool here. It's intresting how "graceful" fall is, you just one day realise it's getting cooler. Here it's 25C, yesterday it rained quite a bit and it was cold, you could feel it in your nose and knees. Is it at least getting warmer up North by you guys?


I love the smell after a rain. Any plants blooming yet?


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 10, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> I love the smell after a rain. Any plants blooming yet?


The smell of rain is really special. I believe it's called petrichor, apparently humans can smell it further away than sharks can smell blood
Coincidentally loads of flowers are blooming like our dahlias and afrikaners (geraniums) and a blurred mushroom





Even though it only rained one day, a few shrooms still managed to sprout
(hopefully the photos don't look like something out of a horror movie, it's getting dark here)


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> The smell of rain is really special. I believe it's called petrichor, apparently humans can smell it further away than sharks can smell blood
> Coincidentally loads of flowers are blooming like our dahlias and afrikaners (geraniums) and a blurred mushroom
> View attachment 341566
> View attachment 341567
> ...


Jealous, I am! I miss not having blooming flowers. I also had never heard about the rain/blood thing. Very very interesting!!


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> The smell of rain is really special. I believe it's called petrichor, apparently humans can smell it further away than sharks can smell blood
> Coincidentally loads of flowers are blooming like our dahlias and afrikaners (geraniums) and a blurred mushroom
> View attachment 341566
> View attachment 341567
> ...


A note, afrikaners are marigolds, not geraniums, don't know why I mixed it up lol


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> The smell of rain is really special. I believe it's called petrichor, apparently humans can smell it further away than sharks can smell blood
> Coincidentally loads of flowers are blooming like our dahlias and afrikaners (geraniums) and a blurred mushroom
> View attachment 341566
> View attachment 341567
> ...


I have never tried growing dahlias. Do you grow a lot of them?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> A note, afrikaners are marigolds, not geraniums, don't know why I mixed it up lol


Lol I thought I was wrong, which happens a lot.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 10, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> I have never tried growing dahlias. Do you grow a lot of them?


I've never tried growing dahlias, we bought and planted them but hell they are enduring, add just water now and then and the flowers will bloom in masses. We also had mini dahlias, but a certain great dane got a whiff of them...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> I've never tried growing dahlias, we bought and planted them but hell they are enduring, add just water now and then and the flowers will bloom in masses. We also had mini dahlias, but a certain great dane got a whiff of them...
> View attachment 341574
> View attachment 341575


What's the Dane's name? Don't dahlias have to be dug up? That's why I have resisted them.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 10, 2022)

Her name is Sadie, she's 9 months old and livin' her best life


Do you mean dahlias spread by roots and bulbs, if so I never knew that?


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 10, 2022)

Our weather today is in the 50's but we're supposed to get accumulating snow tomorrow and Saturday and then it'll warm right back up. Spring never knows how to behave herself around here.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Her name is Sadie, she's 9 months old and livin' her best life
> View attachment 341576
> 
> Do you mean dahlias spread by roots and bulbs, if so I never knew that?


Your first Dane?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 10, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Our weather today is in the 50's but we're supposed to get accumulating snow tomorrow and Saturday and then it'll warm right back up. Spring never knows how to behave herself around here.


Sounds like your weather is a day behind us. I figure this way in one week, everybody gets their weather pick.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 10, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like your weather is a day behind us. I figure this way in one week, everybody gets their weather pick.


I always just hope the snow falls on the right day. I love it when the snowy days fall on a day that I don't really have to go anywhere or outside unless I want to. I just sit and watch the birds in our Crab Apple tree from my living room picture window Play with my animals and such stuff  feed the birds cause they toss the seeds everywhere, and I have to fill the feeder AGAIN.cook,etc etc...a woman's work is never done


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 11, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Your first Dane?


Yes, and by far our biggest dog we've had


Today we took her for a walk and a guy offered us fishingrods??? So it looks like we going fishing!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes, and by far our biggest dog we've had
> View attachment 341612
> 
> Today we took her for a walk and a guy offered us fishingrods??? So it looks like we going fishing!


Looks like your missing the most important part.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I always just hope the snow falls on the right day. I love it when the snowy days fall on a day that I don't really have to go anywhere or outside unless I want to. I just sit and watch the birds in our Crab Apple tree from my living room picture window Play with my animals and such stuff  feed the birds cause they toss the seeds everywhere, and I have to fill the feeder AGAIN.cook,etc etc...a woman's work is never done


I love a few snow days. Like you I like to watch the world outside, which I e under blankets. Snow days aren't so peaceful this year. We just moved into a house that had been empty forever. The backyard has a fence to hold horses in, not dogs. So all potty time has to be watched. Top it off, I have to bring the dog over from the old house's backyard, to the new house, when heavy snow or cold is predicted. Caddie is a Newfoundland with a tad of Great Pyrenees. She loves the cold and finds the house too hot and small.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes, and by far our biggest dog we've had.


Are you liking the big dog experience?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

Cadbury, my cold and snow  loving Newfoundland Great Pyrenees


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 11, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Looks like your missing the most important part.


Lol forgot to mention he'll most likely be bringing the other things, he's a gardener around here


Jacqui said:


> Are you liking the big dog experience?


Yes, the last dogs we had were spaniels, so we wanted a big dog for a change. She's almost human, likes to sit, like a human on the couch etc.
How's it having a newfoundland mix? I heard they're extremely loyal and calm


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Lol forgot to mention he'll most likely be bringing the other things, he's a gardener around here
> 
> Yes, the last dogs we had were spaniels, so we wanted a big dog for a change. She's almost human, likes to sit, like a human on the couch etc.
> How's it having a newfoundland mix? I heard they're extremely loyal and calm


Caddie is calm, but pretty shy. Hates loud noises like trains (live about 2 blocks from a busy double track), semis (husband drives one), party buses (bar on other side of block), you get the idea. Great guard dog. Loves to chase cats and is deadly with kittens (she is too rough). Very loving. 

Did I mention her stubbornness and jumping ability? When she decides she wants to be with you she goes through wire fences. Fix that and she will jump over normal height fences from a stand still. Any fence she can put her paws touching the top and she climbs over. She even figured out the wooden security fence. Doesn't go beyond a block, so atleast that part is good.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes, the last dogs we had were spaniels, so we wanted a big dog for a change.


What kind of spaniels? As a teenager, I trained and showed Springers.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 11, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> What kind of spaniels? As a teenager, I trained and showed Springers.


We have a cocker spaniel


And we used to have an orange roan one, I'm looking for images of him but can't find any now.
How's the weather up there by you guys?
I'm sitting under a blanket at 22C


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> We have a cocker spaniel
> View attachment 341616
> 
> And we used to have an orange roan one, I'm looking for images of him but can't find any now.
> ...


Cute. A orange roan would be gorgeous. It got up to almost 32 with sunshine. Snow is melting off the roof.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 11, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> I love a few snow days. Like you I like to watch the world outside, which I e under blankets. Snow days aren't so peaceful this year. We just moved into a house that had been empty forever. The backyard has a fence to hold horses in, not dogs. So all potty time has to be watched. Top it off, I have to bring the dog over from the old house's backyard, to the new house, when heavy snow or cold is predicted. Caddie is a Newfoundland with a tad of Great Pyrenees. She loves the cold and finds the house too hot and small.


I'm finally getting birds. I've had hardly any this past winter and that's so unusual. They stopped visiting when I bought the dang camera.Today I didn't get my outdoor camera out and darn if I didn't get a house finch pair eating at my feeder. And of course the little male woodpecker showed up and all I could do was watch  I had 5 robins hopping around yesterday. I love big dogs but can't do one. I've flown practically prone behind a couple of em. Mine would have to be a teeny little mini doggy like my Tortoise


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2022)

So something smaller?


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 11, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Cadbury, my cold and snow  loving Newfoundland Great Pyrenees
> View attachment 341614


Wow I love the cad...


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 11, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> So something smaller?
> View attachment 341654


Yep. A teeny tiny little dog that I can house train to puppy pads. That's why I haven't done one.  But I do think a dog that small hates the cold as much as me  so we'd be a perfect fit


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I'm finally getting birds. I've had hardly any this past winter and that's so unusual. They stopped visiting when I bought the dang camera.Today I didn't get my outdoor camera out and darn if I didn't get a house finch pair eating at my feeder. And of course the little male woodpecker showed up and all I could do was watch  I had 5 robins hopping around yesterday. I love big dogs but can't do one. I've flown practically prone behind a couple of em. Mine would have to be a teeny little mini doggy like my Tortoise


Any idea why so few birds? I noticed last week the Robin's have returned here. Thought they were rushing the season a bit. I hate how the good things happen, when no camera is around.

Flown behind a big dog, as in with a leash attached?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Wow I love the cad...


She is a huge pain in the butt, but so glad I have her.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yep. A teeny tiny little dog that I can house train to puppy pads. That's why I haven't done one.  But I do think a dog that small hates the cold as much as me  so we'd be a perfect fit


That was Squirt, my smallest dog. You will always find him under a blanket.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2022)

Was -1 early this am. So glad our temperatures are going to the warm side again. So what's on everyone's agenda today?


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 12, 2022)

As far as the birds, a lady I was talking about it with spoke of the bird flue that was going around with them. I don't know though because now I'm finally seeing as many as I usually have. It was just really strange not seeing them. They are a big part of my yearlong entertainment. And yes prone behind a leash


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 12, 2022)

Here is a picture of the sparrows that took flight when they landed. You gotta be quick


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2022)

Good morning!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> As far as the birds, a lady I was talking about it with spoke of the bird flue that was going around with them. I don't know though because now I'm finally seeing as many as I usually have. It was just really strange not seeing them. They are a big part of my yearlong entertainment. And yes prone behind a leash


So what birds do you normally see? What are you feeding?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Here is a picture of the sparrows that took flight when they landed. You gotta be quick
> View attachment 341703


I am never quick. Lol


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2022)

Two of my favorite leprechauns.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> So what birds do you normally see? What are you feeding?


I have juncos, doves, several pairs of cardinals, hawks, starlings, jays, two different kinds of woodpeckers, sparrows wrens, house finches, once in a while a crow, and I think I've had a raven. Also gold finch and last year a hummingbird. I feed them just a midrange priced songbird mix of seed and high energy suet and woodpecker blend. Also they love my crabapple tree. It also draws a lot of different butterflies. I really enjoy watching them sitting on my couch in the living room


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Two of my favorite leprechauns.
> View attachment 341929


They're adorable.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> I am never quick. Lol


I think a camera with a quicker shutter speed would but I can't seem to get past using my phone's camera. Despite it's drawbacks.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> They're adorable.


Thanks! I think I am gonna keep them.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Thanks! I think I am gonna keep them.


Yea kids are another one of those little critters that makes the world go round.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I have juncos, doves, several pairs of cardinals, hawks, starlings, jays, two different kinds of woodpeckers, sparrows wrens, house finches, once in a while a crow, and I think I've had a raven. Also gold finch and last year a hummingbird. I feed them just a midrange priced songbird mix of seed and high energy suet and woodpecker blend. Also they love my crabapple tree. It also draws a lot of different butterflies. I really enjoy watching them sitting on my couch in the living room


The birds sit on your couch in the living room??


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> The birds sit on your couch in the living room??


Nope just me  but I have a birds eye view thru the picture window. They do have a window sill though that they'll stand on and nag me if their feeder is empty.  They're so cute


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Oops... I actually did get a picture of birds in flight. Now if I can find it to post


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Oops... I actually did get a picture of birds in flight. Now if I can find it to post
> View attachment 341960


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2022)

Jacqui said:


> Two of my favorite leprechauns.
> View attachment 341929


They're awful cute, Jacqui!!


----------

